# The garden 2009



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Here you go -


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

A couple more...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

And a couple more...


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I could never, ever be judge to judge the best golden (or irish or english setter or pointer) and when it came to group, forget all breeds but one of those, and one of those in bedst in show would hav to be my choice. Okay, i admit it, i am partial to the sporting group, especially those named above.

Those are great pictures.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I took 133 photos! (That is a record for me...)


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Thanks for posting the pictures. I'm sure it was loads of fun. I would love to attend that show!!


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

Awsome, thank you for sharing


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh, what a blast! Thanks for sharing the pics! Now, if you took 133, there must be some more . . .


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Yahooooooo!!!!!! Thanks for the lovely photos!!!! I hope you had a great time - you deserve it!!! Thanks!!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice pics! Thanks for posting those. All of the dogs are just so beautiful. I hope you had a great time!

You didn't happen to see the Newfs in the breed ring did you? There was a "balker"...he tried to bolt. Sad to happen there. They suspect it was the "bouncy" floor. Fortunately his owner was handler too. I'm sure he was mortified. It's happened to everyone at least once, but at Westminster would be so embarrassing. Videotaped for posterity and all....


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing.
I went to Westminster in 1997 -- just as an observer. I was a high school senior. I took tons of photos around the very crowded golden ring. Of course I wasn't as fluent in who was who back then but...I fought my way to the edge of the ring and took a close up photo of a dark red dog. It was Kirby 
--Anney


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks for the awesome photos! I sure wish I could go...


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Great pictures! Thank you for sharing. It must have been quite an experience to be there in person.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Some stunning dogs there for sure, many thanks for sharing.

I'm off to Crufts the beginning of March, so it will be really exciting to post pictures of our best dogs on this Forum for you all to enjoy. I can't wait!!!

Speaking of the Newfie who tried to bolt, I really get upset if I see a dog having a panic at a show... the last Champ show I visited two dogs who were chained in their benches spooked at something and ended up having to be 'rescued' by passers by, they were all tangled up and very upset!! I hope everything went well at this show and everyone had a good time (including the dogs)


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Great pictures. I should have asked you to FedEx me a pastrami sandwich (on rye please).


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What fun to look at the glitzy festive photos.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> Nice pics! Thanks for posting those. All of the dogs are just so beautiful. I hope you had a great time!
> 
> You didn't happen to see the Newfs in the breed ring did you? There was a "balker"...he tried to bolt. Sad to happen there. They suspect it was the "bouncy" floor. Fortunately his owner was handler too. I'm sure he was mortified. It's happened to everyone at least once, but at Westminster would be so embarrassing. Videotaped for posterity and all....


He tried to go under the ropes. He really wasn't happy, poor thing. The handler was mortified. And, you know Newfs - once he said "No, I don't wanna" there was no changing his mind.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> Great pictures. I should have asked you to FedEx me a pastrami sandwich (on rye please).


Robin Baker (Aubridge) was with us and we had lunch at this diner in the Financial District with the owner of W_G list, and she asked for pastrami - ON WHITE - she was nearly arrested...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

DaMama said:


> Oh, what a blast! Thanks for sharing the pics! Now, if you took 133, there must be some more . . .


We went up to the top of the Empire State Building on Sunday night and I took pics of the city at night from there - pretty cool. 

And I have lots more of Goldens and a couple other breeds, but the ones I posted are pretty much the best of them all - even I'd get bored if I posted more of the same!!! 

(My excuse is that even "real" photographers take hundreds of shots just to get "the money" shot!!! )


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> Robin Baker (Aubridge) was with us and we had lunch at this diner in the Financial District with the owner of W_G list, and she asked for pastrami - ON WHITE - she was nearly arrested...


I've been on Riker's Island more then a few times. I think that would be the appropriate punishment. LOL

I hope she had one of those great dill pickles to make up for it.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What GREAT pics Laura. Now that we know that you are "Ansel" on the inside, no more excuses about ability!!!! What a fantastic experience.......that's def. on my bucket list.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for posting these! Every year I say I am going to go and I don't. I will make a point to go next year. It looks like quite an experience for all dog lovers!

I love how the Empire State Building was lit up in the Westminster colors and I so need to get Jester one of those treadmills!!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Great pictures! Cindy - we should get a group to go on up there next year - it would be fun! It's been many years since I've actually been there and at the time it was to see mainly the Silkys - I hadn't become a Golden lover yet. 

I peeked at the Westminster site and was pleased this year with the Silky BOB choice. 

What was the deal with the Fox Terriers (not sure if that was the breed) you have the photo of them nose to nose. I've never seen that done in a ring before. Was that at the request of the Judge?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

*ID'ng photos*

I've been asked who some of the dogs are in the photos I posted. So, I've ID'd them for you by photo. *I've included call names, but none of their titles other than champion. (If you want to see other titles and honorifics, check K9 Data)

#1 -(from left to right) 
Ch. Carrera Strike the Gold - "Albert"
Ch. Summit's Mr. Bojangles - "Hobo"
Ch. JBG's A Date With Destiny - "George"

#2 -
Ch. Goodtime's Johnny Bee Good - "Johnny"
Ch. Hyline's Branch of the Tree - "Leaf"
Ch. Easthill Broxden Pop Star - "Nick"

#3 -
Ch. Toasty's Treasure Island - "Treasure"
Ch. Pennylane Yankee Fall Classic - "Allie"
Ch. Highlight's A Million Comments - "Chit Chat"
Ch. Traeloch's Maggie Mae - "Maggie"
Ch. Xcelerate Victorious Secret - "Pink"
Ch. Avalor Sandpiper Tickled Pink - "Tickle"
Ch. JBG's Beer Run - "Corona"
Ch. Starfire's Summer Fling - "Whoopie"

#'s 4 & 5 are the exercise and "spa" area on the lower floor of the Pennsylvania.

#6 -
Ch. Birnam Wood's Hoot Gibson - "Gibson"
Ch. Xcelerate TwentyX Stetson - "Quinn"

#7 - 
Gibson

#8 -
Johnny
Nick
Gibson
Ch. Moonlight's Ducking Genius - "Whiz"
Ch. Jazzin's Hot Tabasco Sauce - "Avery"
Ch. Bonacre's Firstar Enterprise - "Archer"

#9 -
Leaf
Nick
Ch. Tempo U've Got What Gets Me - "Player"
Ch. Annecy's Admiral Of The 15th Fleet - "Sailor"
Ch. Sweetlea's Follow Me - "Jacque"
Gibson
Quinn
Whiz

#10 -
Sporting Group

#11 - 
Smooth Fox Terriers sparring (Dog on right is Amy with Sebastian)

#12 -
Pointers

#13 -
Ch. Ripley's Lady In Red - "Red"
Treasure

#14 -
Empire State Building dressed in WKC colors

#15
Teletron


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Great Pics! The one with the woman standing in front of the dog on the tread mill cracked me up. Now I'm going to have to go back and look at the dogs again to put the names with the faces. Chit Chat was from near here.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks Laura, I've always wanted to go to a show. My sister took her then young daughter to the show one year. They went to meet Breeders and hopefully learn about Beagles and get a referral to a good Breeder. They ended up getting a puppy from a Breeder there who also happened to be the author of The Beagle Handbook. I can't remember his name, but he was very kind and walked them through puppy 101. Pepper, the puppy they ended up getting, lived to be 16 and was healthy up until shortly before she passed, and that was from plain ole old age. She was the 'woman' Sam loved from afar. He truly adored Pepper but she only tolerated him.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

I enjoyed your photos - great trip. Thank you.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Great pictures! Cindy - we should get a group to go on up there next year - it would be fun!


 
Sounds good to me! GRF Road Trip! :eclipsee_


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hobo looks so good.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks, Laura. Nice pics of some stunning dogs!


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

absolutely amazing! When you compare those golden kids to most of ours its plain to see that most of us really have no idea what goes into a good breeding.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> I took 133 photos! (That is a record for me...)


Is not the digital age GREAT! Imagine how many you would lose with the old film cameras between not in focus, reloading the film and what not. :doh:



Pointgold said:


> We went up to the top of the Empire State Building on Sunday night and I took pics of the city at night from there - pretty cool.
> 
> And I have lots more of Goldens and a couple other breeds, but the ones I posted are pretty much the best of them all - even I'd get bored if I posted more of the same!!!
> 
> (My excuse is that even "real" photographers take hundreds of shots just to get "the money" shot!!! )


I hope you waved in my direction, as I get to see it everyday from our home. Trust me you could post all 133 and I would not be bored. And I will *NOT *touch that last part. :nono:



vrocco1 said:


> I've been on Riker's Island more then a few times.


So exactly how many times have you escaped and is there any reward for your capture? :--policeman:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

See the third Golden in the first photo? The one where the handler is almost standing up. Tucker's back paws are like that and I've always wondered why? It's almost like he has inflatable pads.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> I've been asked who some of the dogs are in the photos I posted. So, I've ID'd them for you by photo. *I've included call names, but none of their titles other than champion. (If you want to see other titles and honorifics, check K9 Data)
> 
> #1 -(from left to right)
> Ch. Carrera Strike the Gold - "Albert"
> ...


That's not Albert. It's CH Numoon's Just Because "JB" (the girl with the white suit jacket is Jamie Campbell).

I know, they all look alike


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

AmbikaGR said:


> So exactly how many times have you escaped and is there any reward for your capture? :--policeman:


The mayor of New York is very accommodating. I just had to promise not to lift my leg on Gracie Mansion again.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Great photos. I really would love to go to a show sometime. Though I would really need a crash course in "who's who."


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

DelmarvaGold said:


> That's not Albert. It's CH Numoon's Just Because "JB" (the girl with the white suit jacket is Jamie Campbell).
> 
> I know, they all look alike


I stanf corrected - I struggled with that and remembered a time long, long ago when I was told that when taking a multiple choice test, go with your first one. 
I dint do so guud on testz.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

You DID take your camera! And got some great pics, I must say.
I'd so love to get there someday....


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Awesome pics!!! Thanks for posting. I love the Golden lineup pics and the terrier sparring.


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Great photo's Laura! Thank You so much for posting.

How far in advance to you have to book for a hotel room? I'd love to go in the near future with hubby. I'm going to assume that I should start saving now, can't imagine what a 2 day stay would cost.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Is not the digital age GREAT! Imagine how many you would lose with the old film cameras between not in focus, reloading the film and what not. :doh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thank doG for digital point and shoot... if I'd have been using an old school camera, with film, it would have cost a thousand dollars to get 12 good pics, and a thousand years to get them developed :curtain: 

I did wave, in EVERY direction, so as to get everyone.  

Believe me, if I posted all 133 pics, even you'd be bored.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for the pics! Such an impressive sight seeing such gorgeous dogs.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I think that pic #9 does a pretty good job of showing that the AKC _does _in fact recognize the spectrum of colors - Leaf is very light, Nick very dark.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Great pictures of some very gorgeous dogs.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh they are all just yummy! It must be heaven to be surrounded by so many beautiful dogs.


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

Sorry, I missed it. 

What was attendance like, Laura? I took a flyer called the publicist late Sunday and she was able to get me a press credential on less than a day's notice. 
Unfortunately, Tessie had to come first. She was at the vet with her eaten sock and newspaper, and while I spent most of the day just hanging around waiting, I needed to be available to look at x-rays, etc, in case there was a decision to be made.

I would guess that a hotel in NYC is about the price of an all-day vet visit.
FWIW, you can often get preposterously good hotel deals by bidding on Priceline, and I would guess that the availability is better than it's been in years. 

We need Priceline for vets. 

allen


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> I think that pic #9 does a pretty good job of showing that the AKC _does _in fact recognize the spectrum of colors - Leaf is very light, Nick very dark.


I noticed that, too. Thanks a lot for sharing these, I'd love to see more.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

avincent52 said:


> Sorry, I missed it.
> 
> What was attendance like, Laura? I took a flyer called the publicist late Sunday and she was able to get me a press credential on less than a day's notice.
> Unfortunately, Tessie had to come first. She was at the vet with her eaten sock and newspaper, and while I spent most of the day just hanging around waiting, I needed to be available to look at x-rays, etc, in case there was a decision to be made.
> ...


While attendance appeared to be down from prior years, and I am referring to spectators, it was still very good, particularly for evening groups. Having a press pass is the way to go - we had the GRNews pass this year. Access to the floor is awesome. 

Sorry you couldn't make it, but I would have been surprised if you had, given Tessie's situation. 

I got a great deal, and stayed in a hotel that I had not been to before, and will definately stay there again unless I've got a dog with me (I HATE the Pennsylvania, but it's the Host hotel for WKC, and very easy if you've got dogs with you.) My entire package, including flight, 4 nights lodging, and ground transportation cost less than if I were to book the hotel separately - I used Bestfares.com. You can get a hotel room in NYC for anywhere from around 150 bucks a night (a wretched dive in a bad part of town) to over 8 grand a night (suite at the Ritz). Availability was good.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Wonderful pictures, Laura.

Just wondering, any idea how much $$$$$ goes into showing a golden/year who makes it to Westminster? My understanding is that all dogs have to be invited and to be invited you must be out there all the time & doing exceptionally well. Just being "out there" can be very demanding financially let along "Going to the Top". What an honour for these dogs/owners & handlers!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Gwen said:


> Wonderful pictures, Laura.
> 
> Just wondering, any idea how much $$$$$ goes into showing a golden/year who makes it to Westminster? My understanding is that all dogs have to be invited and to be invited you must be out there all the time & doing exceptionally well. Just being "out there" can be very demanding financially let along "Going to the Top". What an honour for these dogs/owners & handlers!


Only the Top 5 in each breed get invited. The rest enter and hope they get in. Used to be that you'd enter each dog several times in hopes of getting an entry and you'd get the unentered entries refunded. Now, the $ goes to the AKC health foundation, I believe it is. There is literally an hour window for your entries to make it.

As for the cost of a top dog - some are out with handlers on a contracted campaign for say, two years, with a budget assigned - commonly around $100-150 k - to include handling fees, travel expenses and advertising. Some have backers, some owners do it themselves. Often, a handler will have a relationship with a backer looking for a particular breed to back and will approach someone with a dog that is doing well and set up the deal.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Good Gawd, it would take me 3 years to make that much money!


----------



## nessa63 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hello everybody !

This show is impressionnant ! With a friend we want to go to this show the next year ! We'll come from France, but the problem is to know if that's possible to buy the ticket for enter to the show by internet !! So that's complicated but not imposible !!
Somebody will can help me please, and answer to all my questions !!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

nessa63 said:


> Hello everybody !
> 
> This show is impressionnant ! With a friend we want to go to this show the next year ! We'll come from France, but the problem is to know if that's possible to buy the ticket for enter to the show by internet !! So that's complicated but not imposible !!
> Somebody will can help me please, and answer to all my questions !!


 
It is quite easy to order tickets online for the show. Go to the Westiminster Kennel Club website and there is all the information that you need. It's great fun - the show is wonderful, but just seeing New York City is half the fun!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Before your trip to NYC, you should post on the chit chat section of this forum and ask people for information and suggestions. You'll find this to be a very helpful bunch!




Pointgold said:


> It is quite easy to order tickets online for the show. Go to the Westiminster Kennel Club website and there is all the information that you need. It's great fun - the show is wonderful, but just seeing New York City is half the fun!


----------



## nessa63 (Jan 26, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Before your trip to NYC, you should post on the chit chat section of this forum and ask people for information and suggestions. You'll find this to be a very helpful bunch!


 
Great !! I want to prepare this travel because that's important and that will be my first visit in US !! Ah if I could I travel in all US because I like this country !!!

Ok I take all the information !

Thank you for all !! And congratulations for the picrure in first page !:wavey:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

nessa63 said:


> Great !! I want to prepare this travel because that's important and that will be my first visit in US !! Ah if I could I travel in all US because I like this country !!!
> 
> Ok I take all the information !
> 
> Thank you for all !! And congratulations for the picrure in first page !:wavey:


I got a great package deal through bestfares.com I stayed in a hotel that I've never been to before, and will most certainly stay there again. It is the Hotel Metro. It is on 35th Avenue between 5th and Broadway, which made it very easy to walk anywhere we were going. It was a charming little "boutique" hotel, immaculate, and quiet. The room was prefect, the bed as comfortable as could be. There was excellent WiFi internet access. There is a very nice continental breakfast, and a great little bar and grill. When booking my reservations I paid close attention to reviews, and based my choice mainly on reviews from "women traveling solo". When I broke down the costs, my entire package, including airfare from Traverse City (connecting in Chicago) and ground transportation from airport to hotel and back (which I will NOT do again - paying for a cab was much better - in fact I ate the $18 for the return trip and took a cab instead) was LESS than the room rate for 4 nights by itself. There are some excellent deals available.
If you have any questions, or need suggestions, feel free to pm me.


----------



## nessa63 (Jan 26, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> I got a great package deal through bestfares.com I stayed in a hotel that I've never been to before, and will most certainly stay there again. It is the Hotel Metro. It is on 35th Avenue between 5th and Broadway, which made it very easy to walk anywhere we were going. It was a charming little "boutique" hotel, immaculate, and quiet. The room was prefect, the bed as comfortable as could be. There was excellent WiFi internet access. There is a very nice continental breakfast, and a great little bar and grill. When booking my reservations I paid close attention to reviews, and based my choice mainly on reviews from "women traveling solo". When I broke down the costs, my entire package, including airfare from Traverse City (connecting in Chicago) and ground transportation from airport to hotel and back (which I will NOT do again - paying for a cab was much better - in fact I ate the $18 for the return trip and took a cab instead) was LESS than the room rate for 4 nights by itself. There are some excellent deals available.
> If you have any questions, or need suggestions, feel free to pm me.


Thank you Pointgold about all your information ! If I have need, don't worry I will ask you and If I'll go to the same hotel that you, I'll can to follow you to go to the show !!!!!
You go hate me !!!


----------



## nessa63 (Jan 26, 2009)

POintgold, can you say me what is the name of the dog who is on 8 and 9th picture on the first post with a women who is dressed in green ?

Thank you.


----------

